# Machine Polishing



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've been an avid car cleaner for a few years now. Cleaning and polishing my cars multiple times a week. Up until now in terms of polishing I have only done by hand and used a cheap halfrauds car buffer, however yesterday I purchased a 1500W professional machine polisher http://www.amazon.co.uk/TecTake-Polishe ... B004YJ1D0O . I know these polishers can be dangerous and just wanted to know how many other people on here use them and if they have any advice for me?

Current favourite products are...
-AG shampoo
-Bilt Hamber Wheel Cleaner
-Bilt Hamber Clay Bar
-Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube
-Poorboys White Diamond Polish
-AG Extra Gloss Protect
-Meguiars Performance Tyre Shine

To accompany the polisher I have also purchase Meguiars Mirror Glaze 105 and 205.

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi mate, I've done a few cars now, I would be very sceptical using that as a first machine firstly it's a rotary which spins on the spot as opposed to a DA(dual action) which effectively oscillates. That machine also looks quite heavy. My personal opinion would be to invest in one of these 









This is the perfect starting machine very light and practically impossible to cause any major damage but gives good results with a little time and effort.

Megs 105 & 205 are a great combo. The hex logic pads are also great. Have a look at Junkman on YouTube. He is a perfect starting place to get lots of info. Here's a pug I did the other day with a das6 pro and megs 105/205 on hexlogicpads took roughly 6 hours










If you need anything g just a skill try and be as helpful as I can.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks man. That's come up awesome. Unfortunately have already purchased the mop and its on its way from Germany as we speak so I'm going to have to get used to it lol. What tips would you give to someone with a rotary? My car is silver so I know it's never going to look as good as a clean black car but just want it to pop and stand out a bit.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

It's worth investing in a paint thickness gauge as the last thing you want to do is burn through the lacquer. All I c an say is don't hold it in the spot as they heat a surface up very fast. Quick passes with it in a crisscross pattern. You can pick up a das6 pro for £100 and it's definitely a good investment. Get a few spots pads Aswell 3" ones for those hard to get spots


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Give that machine a miss and invest in DA polisher and some decent polish's koch chemie f5 or m2 work very well on audi paint with there orange or yellow pads, you wont need the spend money on a PTG only to use it once plus not understanding what the numbers mean. 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd recommend getting a panel of the same colour as your car from a scrap yard and practice on that first (mine was off an A4)









It might cost you a few quid, but better to practice on that first and get an idea of what your polisher can do (and how much your products will cut/polish/finish) than start on your car and ruin it the first time you touch it. It does give you a lot more confidence to tackle your car too.


----------

